# Gears And Gear Drives



## Eng-Maher (5 ديسمبر 2006)

GEARS AND GEAR DRIVES






Introduction
• Gears are the most common means used for
power transmission
• They can be applied between two shafts
which are
– Parallel
– Collinear
– Perpendicular and intersecting
– Perpendicular and nonintersecting
– Inclined at any arbitrary angle
------------------------------------------------------------------
الرابط الاول 
http://www.uni.edu/~rao/MD-11 Gears.pdf
---------------------------------
الرابط الثانى
http://www.engr.udayton.edu/faculty/dmyszka/WebPages/mct313/Gears.pdf
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الرابط الثالث
http://www.emerson-ept.com/eptroot/public/schools/gears2.pdf


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (5 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور اخى العزيز سنان


----------



## motaz_95 (6 ديسمبر 2006)

لا يكفيناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
نريد المزيد​


----------



## Eng-Maher (6 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكوررررررررر اخى معتز والله يوافقنا جميعا .


----------



## moks84 (7 ديسمبر 2006)

رائع كنت ابحث عن كتب ومسائل في الGears


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 ديسمبر 2006)

moks84 قال:


> رائع كنت ابحث عن كتب ومسائل في الGears


----------------------------

الحمدلله وهى موجوده ... مشكور اخى .


----------



## minajim (9 ديسمبر 2006)

اشكرك بشدة اخي eng maher وارجو المساعدة منك ومن باقي الاعضاء في تصميم ترس يلف عمود هذا العمود يحمل table عليها حمل 3 طن ......انظر المرفقات


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 يناير 2007)

minajim قال:


> اشكرك بشدة اخي eng maher وارجو المساعدة منك ومن باقي الاعضاء في تصميم ترس يلف عمود هذا العمود يحمل table عليها حمل 3 طن ......انظر المرفقات



----------------------
اسف اخى انا حولت شويه ولكن اعذرنى اسف :55:


----------



## amin22 (12 فبراير 2007)

مشكوررررررررر اخى معتز والله يوافقنا جميعا .


----------



## نايف علي (12 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يعطيك العافية بشمهندس ماهر..


----------



## Eng-Maher (14 فبراير 2007)

مشكور اخى نايف


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (14 فبراير 2007)

اخي مناجيم يمكن ان تعطينا مواصفات الحمل وفي ماذا يستخدم او بالاحرى السرعه المطلوبه والقدره الخارجه المطلوب حتي يتم التصميم بصوره كامله


----------



## Eng-Maher (18 فبراير 2007)

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## ياسرابوعمار (25 فبراير 2007)

:77: جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك :77:


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 مارس 2007)

مشكووووور اخى ياسر ونورت المنتدى


----------



## جمال الدين سيد (15 مارس 2007)

:55: جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك :55:


----------



## Eng-Maher (15 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخى جمال مشكور


----------



## homos210 (16 مارس 2007)

موضوع جميل وكنت محتاجه اكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخى حمص210 واى خدمه او استفسار نحن هنا ..


----------



## الجدى (23 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات الجميلة و نتمنى المزيد 

و جعله الله خالصا لوجهه


----------



## Eng-Maher (5 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخى مجدى


----------



## يوسف جابر (5 مايو 2007)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## speed99a (3 يونيو 2007)

شـــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــراً جــــــــــــــزيـــــــــلاً


----------



## ahmed_eng3 (24 سبتمبر 2007)

shokraaan al slides hayla


----------



## Eng-Maher (8 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكورين جميعا


----------



## النجم المتوهج (7 نوفمبر 2007)

thanks for you


----------



## ابو رائد (8 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور على هذا الجهد الرائع.
وجزاك الله خير.


----------



## ابراهيم الشمري (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*شكرا وبارك الله فيك كنت محتاج هذا الموضوع *


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 أبريل 2008)

مشكورين جميعا الف شكر


----------



## صقر الصقور (27 أبريل 2008)

شكرا والله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## وضاح الجبري (27 أبريل 2008)

مشكور هل ممكن رفع كتاب عن تصميم التروس


----------



## haythemvip (27 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله جل جلاله سبحانه فيكم وفىكل من ساهم فى نشر العلم بين المسلمين واسكنكم الله فسيح جناته
واستحلفكم بالله ان لاتنسو الدعاء بظهر الغيب لمن قام بتحرير هذا الموضوع وللمسلمين جميعا في مشارق الارض ومغاربها 
وايضا اذكر صاحب هذا الموضوع بان يجدد نيته مخلصا فى ذلك العمل لله جل وعلا
التوقيع
www.tm-eg.com


----------



## طارق الصافي (27 أبريل 2008)

مشكو أخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (1 مايو 2008)

شكرا على مشاركتك الرائعه


----------



## سدير عدنان (1 مايو 2008)

اشكرك اخي العزيز على الموضوع فهو مختصر ومفيد جدا


----------



## هندسة ميكانيكية 21 (2 مايو 2008)

thanks a lot


----------



## محمد العايدى (2 مايو 2008)

رائع جدا جدا
انا هادرس ال design of Gears السنة الجاية
و اكيد هاحتاجه


----------



## حيدر طالب (2 مايو 2008)

احسنت اخي العزيز


----------



## Eng-Maher (27 مايو 2008)

مشكورين كلكم الف شكر


----------



## midowahba (27 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------

